

John Muir's Mechanical Desk (2011) - Thevet
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/04/old-weird-tech-john-muir-mechanical-gtd-desk-edition/236861/?single_page=true

======
bentcorner
Good god. Imagine something similar for source code.

 _click_

You now have 2 hours for your bug fix, and the file is getting checked in,
whether you like it or not.

 _click_

